# Winnebago toilet drain



## SarahM (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me how to drain the tank from the toilet please?
There does'nt seem to be a pump and I've opened the drain but nothing happens (luckily as I don't have a hose for it yet either).
It's a 1986 Le Sharo.
Many thanks,
Sarah


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

There's normally two levers, one for grey waste and one for black (toilet) waste. Are you pulling the right one? If you are, it could be a faulty waste gate valve or it could be blocked somehow??? I guess it goes without saying that the tank does have contents??


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

You were very brave pulling opening the waste tank not knowing what was in there 8O 
As stated there are two levers one for each tank normally. What does your tank levels show - is there anything in the tank (although these can be unreliable).
Have you flushed the toilet to see if the water comes through.
Has the van been left for a long time the 'contents' of the tank could have dried up and gone solid blocking it.
Try a hose down the toilet for a short while.
Otherwise you'll have to use toilet chemical to try and soften things up.
If not then Snelly is right and the valve gate is stuck.


----------

